# GPU-Z 0.6.0 Reading ASIC Quality: 0x001



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

when i try "ASIC Quality" in GPU-Z with my GTX 680 i just get this code instead:






is that bcs GTX 680 don't support ASIC reading or GPU-Z isn't fully updated for GTX 680?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2012)

asic quality reading isn't supported yet on gtx 680


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> asic quality reading isn't supported yet on gtx 680



thx for the answer nice to know W1zzard ^^


----------

